# BluRay Recorders and BluRay/HD DVR Combo



## Guest (Nov 29, 2009)

Are the coming out with any BluRay Recoders and BluRay/HD DVR combo units coming out soon? I think that would be cool to have both of those units have DirecTV or Tru2Way built in with them.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

As for a BluRay Recorder/HD-DVR combo, I can probably with certainty state that will never happen. With all of the copy protection issues that the studios are putting out, they definitely will not allow their material to be burned onto a BR disc that easily.

As for the BluRay Player/HD-DVR combo, that also probably will not happen. With how quickly the industry changes and along with the cost of integrating the two together, it is probably not cost-effective for DirecTV to do so.

- Merg


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

The minute someone attempts this... well the sequence of events will go something like this:

1. Filing for a restraining order by the MPAA
2. Filing of a multibillion dollar lawsuit by the MPAA against whoever was insane enough to make it
3. It will be tied up in court so long no one will remember what Blu-Ray is/was.

:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

Not gonna happen.


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2009)

The Merg said:


> As for a BluRay Recorder/HD-DVR combo, I can probably with certainty state that will never happen. With all of the copy protection issues that the studios are putting out, they definitely will not allow their material to be burned onto a BR disc that easily.
> 
> As for the BluRay Player/HD-DVR combo, that also probably will not happen. With how quickly the industry changes and along with the cost of integrating the two together, it is probably not cost-effective for DirecTV to do so.
> 
> - Merg


I guess I can see the combo units not happening because of what you say about technology changing and maybe the BluRay player part or maybe even the DVR part becoming obsolete. I was thinking that VOD may one day replace the DVR.


----------



## CoriBright (May 30, 2002)

Even buning BluRay disks on the PC takes forever. I had no idea how long even one single disk would take until I tried the first time. HOURS.

In the end I gave up on the PC in the bedroom since I wanted to go to SLEEP, so I had to resume the next day on a PC that wasn't in any room where folks need access to a PC and use one that wouldn't be touched. 

I think the blank disks are 2x (or perhaps 4x) max and getting through 25gb takes a while. I happily burn DVD5 and DVD9 disks daily but use 16x disks. 

I haven't seen much increase in speed (of disks or drives) for a while, and until BluRay gets MUCH faster, it's not really a practical daily event.


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

CraigerCSM said:


> I guess I can see the combo units not happening because of what you say about technology changing and maybe the BluRay player part or maybe even the DVR part becoming obsolete. I was thinking that VOD may one day replace the DVR.


You are missing the point... do you actually think Hollywood will allow anything that lets you to burn your own HD Blu-Ray copies?


----------



## rudeney (May 28, 2007)

LarryFlowers said:


> You are missing the point... do you actually think Hollywood will allow anything that lets you to burn your own HD Blu-Ray copies?


Too late!  Build a better mousetrap and the mice get smarter!


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2009)

LarryFlowers said:


> You are missing the point... do you actually think Hollywood will allow anything that lets you to burn your own HD Blu-Ray copies?


I can see not having a BluRay Recorder having a Cable or Sattelite Tuner in it because of the copyright issues. However maybe they could make it so you could only play the recorded BluRay back only on the BluRay recorder that you had and no one elses?

I would also think that they would allow for a combo unit if it just had a BluRay player and not a recorder along with a DVR and being able to hook Cable and Sattelite up to it.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

LarryFlowers said:


> You are missing the point... do you actually think Hollywood will *allow anything that lets you to burn your own HD Blu-Ray copies*?


Allowing it and being able to *prevent it *are 2 different things.

I agree with you Larry - they would not "allow it".


rudeney said:


> Too late!  Build a better mousetrap and the mice get smarter!


History has proven that to be true, sad to say.

I'm reminded of an old saying "for every lock, there is a key".


----------



## oscarjperez (Mar 16, 2006)

Blue-Ray recorders with Hard Drives have been available for over a year over seas. Google and you will find them. They have not been made available in the US although they advertise they will.


----------

